# 02A/02S 6-speed Build



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I just wanted to show you guys my 02A build, i've slowly been gathering parts the last half year to convert my 02A into a six speed.
I've read some threads on vortex about doing the conversion but i dind't find proof of someone actually doing it. So i figured i'd share this with you.

*Some sites that came in handy:
*
http://www.wagenstad.com/index.php
They basicly uploaded the vw parts program they use @ the dealership, find everything you need in here including part #'s

http://www.turbo-conversion.com/16v-turbo-conversion/16v-turbo-conversion/54
Writeup of gearbox type's vs gear ratio's etc



First, I used an *02A CCM* box(box from vr6)

*Parts i needed for the build:*
-02A casing
-02A Shifter tower
-02A Shifter mechanism + al fasteners etc
-02A reverse shaft etc.
-02A differential+gear
-02S gears
-02S end cover


Whats important is that you can't use an 02J or 02S final gear on your 02A-vr6 diff.
I solved this by using an 02Sbox using the same final gear as an 02A CCM.
That is where turbo-conversion.com comes in handy.

*The CCM box has a 3.389 final gear, the only 02S box matching that is the GQM.*
I called dosens of gearbox shops etc, only to find 1 box of this type, so i picked it up.










To get a matching final gear you could also buy a complete new outputshaft.
Be my guest if you want to spend some more $

Meanwhile i opened up my 02A, and i found out why 4th wasn't working:laugh:









After cleaning up the housing, i just needed to get some fresh bearings on the 02S shafts and get them shimmed.
While the box was away, i did some trimming on the selector for 5th gear.

*not my actual picture*









By making the other triangle you'l be able to shift to 6th.
And you'l be needing the *wtf do you call it* thingy from the 02S









Notice the sleeve in the right one(02S) is longer then in the left, this is for being able to adjust the lever so that you can select both 5th and 6th smoothly
To get the correct adjusting range i also had to lengthen the sleeve in the selector.

After i got my box back i mocked it up excluding 5+6th to safe the hasle of getting the gears of the shafts.

















Everything worked fine, and selecting gears went smooth.
After that it was just the standard plugging everything in.

Almost done









I got something extra from USRT to hopefully strengthen the box










I chose the 6-speed conversion because:
-The über-overdrive would be kinda nice
-I believe the extra support will safe the shafts from flexing all to soon.
-I wasn't propared to go 02M because i just just bought my Peloquin and Spec clutch.


So yesterday i finally got everything mounted up an i was good to go.
And man 6th is awsome driving a VRT i've got plenty of torque and power so still being able to pull hard in 6th is no problem. 
Untill now i've only run it on spring pressure(7psi) and for a short tunnelrun on 15psi
It's making 2700rpm @ 75MPH:thumbup: 125mph = just a bit over 4000rpm.:heart:

I'll see how far i dare to take it on 21psi in the comming weeks:laugh:

Bad news is that i took the trans off again today, cracked clutch fork, and broken rivet @ my SPEC pressure plate... FML


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks!

Lets hope it stays in one piece


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

pimS said:


> Whats important is that you can't use an 02J or 02S final gear on your 02A-vr6 diff.
> I solved this by using an 02Sbox using the same final gear as an 02A CCM.
> That is where turbo-conversion.com comes in handy.


 I am going to assume you did this because you had a Peloquin LSD hence the reason why the 02S/02J ring gear wouldnt work on the 02A differential. 
Excellent thread btw. 
Thanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

Notice the sleeve in the right one(02S) is longer then in the left, this is for being able to adjust the lever so that you can select both 5th and 6th smoothly 
To get the correct adjusting range i also had to lengthen the sleeve in the selector. 


can you please elaborate on the last sentence above ! 


I have a GQP laying in my garage for the last few months while i have been hunting for a selector with no luck. Coming across this thread is motivation to get it sorted. 
My original VR6 02A had a broken 3rd gear so had the bell housing transffered onto a ABF 16v gearbox but the 5th gear is far too short . 

My turbo motor is ready to go in so this gearbox swap is just what i need. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

any updates ?


----------



## Jimbo1 (Dec 30, 2003)

This is pretty cool. I had heard rumors about this swap/conversion. Wish I knew about this when I did my trans a few years back. :thumbup:


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

looking for more info i found this on youtube.
its not the swap but definately helps getting familiar with the 02s gearbox.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpIV4Q-f7LU&feature=fvwrel


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Dont take this as a negative, but that seems like a lot of work for something that is just front wheel drive, would it not be better to fit the O2M and make it 4 wheel drive? that way you can put some of that power down!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

chaffe said:


> Dont take this as a negative, but that seems like a lot of work for something that is just front wheel drive, would it not be better to fit the O2M and make it 4 wheel drive? that way you can put some of that power down!


 Um what? Not all O2M's are AWD. This is actually a pretty good idea IMHO.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Um what? Not all O2M's are AWD. This is actually a pretty good idea IMHO.


 Exactly, why not just fit a fwd O2M? Saves a lot of hassle.


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

chaffe said:


> Exactly, why not just fit a fwd O2M? Saves a lot of hassle.


 main reason looking at these boxes is the mountings are practically the same as the 02A unlike the work needed to fit a 02M. 

Would be nice to get some more feedback on these boxes. 
Have mine waiting patiently till i can find a selector and cables.


----------



## Albert87 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting this

also planning on doing a 02A O2S Hybrid :thumbup:
(and alot of vwms inspired stuff in it)

Thanks for sharing this:thumbup:


----------



## Albert87 (Sep 15, 2011)

this place is really.. really dead...:screwy:


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

Albert87 said:


> this place is really.. really dead...:screwy:


i'd blame facebook. ppl are slowly but steadily getting away from the good old forums..


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

I finally got 2 o2s gearboxes and a abf gearbox. Going to look at doing this myself. Got a buddy who will show me ins and outs as he works for a geabox remanufacturer. Will see how it works out. 

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

*Salvaged O2S*

Took a big gamble and spent way too much on this purchase but hopefully it works out. Salvaged 6 speed from a touran. Looks like it broke in half perfectly during the crash leaving the bell-housing and differential behind. Looks like the input and output shafts and the end cover are in good shape so I should have what I need to build a O2S/A. I'll know more once I break it down but surprisingly it does still shift and turn in all 6 gears.


----------



## Cham (Jun 28, 2010)

RAZZOR said:


> I finally got 2 o2s gearboxes and a abf gearbox. Going to look at doing this myself. Got a buddy who will show me ins and outs as he works for a geabox remanufacturer. Will see how it works out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


Hows it going get some picks up.
i have a chanse to buy now 02S gearbox too for 150 Dollars. Going to take a chanse.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

*Powder Coat*

Picked up my freshly powder coated O2S/A gearbox. Turned out pretty good. Time to shop for bearings and seals.


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

95raddo said:


> Picked up my freshly powder coated O2S/A gearbox. Turned out pretty good. Time to shop for bearings and seals.


have you had any progress ?
I have been busy with work and havent got around to working with my boxes yet.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Nope. Moving right now so it has become my winter project. I did Mock it up with the o2s gears for easy shipping and to figure out if the shift fork assembly could be swapped and it looks like there is a way to do it by just swapping over the 5th/6th fork. I'll revisit this in October.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

Issam Abed said:


> I am going to assume you did this because you had a Peloquin LSD hence the reason why the 02S/02J ring gear wouldnt work on the 02A differential.
> Excellent thread btw.
> Thanks for sharing!:thumbup:



Nice thread !
Going down this route myself, just picked up a complete 02S this weekend to put in my 02A housing.
So, If I understand it correctly I need to by a LSD for 02S ? And this will fit both 6 gear (ofc) and the 02A housing ?


----------



## SpazzyD (Feb 8, 2018)

Following this with interest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oekern said:


> Nice thread !
> Going down this route myself, just picked up a complete 02S this weekend to put in my 02A housing.
> So, If I understand it correctly I need to by a LSD for 02S ? And this will fit both 6 gear (ofc) and the 02A housing ?


Yes, it should fit without any problems but you should dismantle your 02S box first.
If you have an early type the ringgear diameter is 02A/C like, also are the adjusting holes.
Later types have a 1 mm smaller diameter and 1 mm bigger holes!
So buying a LSD depends on what type you have!


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

stef 4x4 said:


> Yes, it should fit without any problems but you should dismantle your 02S box first.
> If you have an early type the ringgear diameter is 02A/C like, also are the adjusting holes.
> Later types have a 1 mm smaller diameter and 1 mm bigger holes!
> So buying a LSD depends on what type you have!


Perfect information ! Thank you so much sir :beer:


----------

